# Ρήματα σε -άω (β' και γ' πρόσωπο)



## emilianos (Jun 22, 2009)

Έχω μια απορία:
Γιατί όλοι λένε ''ποιος τον ζητεί;'' ενώ το ρήμα είναι ζητάω - ζητάς - ζητά(ει);
Ποιο είναι το σωστό; Αμφισβητά ή αμφισβητεί;

Και κάτι άσχετο: Έχουμε μάθει στο 'υγιεινό' ενώ είναι 'υγειινό' και γιατί; Επειδή φαίνεται ωραιότερο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Καλώς ήρθες. Δεν ξέρω αν όλοι λένε «ζητεί» ή «ποιος τον ζητεί» (στο διαδίκτυο είναι μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα, δηλ. κάπου 40 «ποιος τον ζητεί» και από 20 για «ποιος τον ζητά» και «ποιος τον ζητάει»), αλλά το _ζητώ_ είναι από τα ρήματα σε μια ενδιάμεση φάση ή, αν προτιμάς, με το ένα πόδι στο _ζητέω_ της αρχαιότητας και το άλλο στο _ζητάω_ της δημοτικής. Στην ίδια κατηγορία είναι και ρήματα σαν το _βοηθώ, κρατώ, μιλώ, παρακαλώ_ κ.ά. (στα άλλα είναι και το _γαμώ_). Δεν έχουμε μόνο στον ενικό ζήτημα, αλλά έχουμε και _ζητούν_ και _ζητάν(ε)_, και όλους εκείνους τους λόγιους μεσοπαθητικούς τύπους: _Ζητείται υπάλληλος. Παρακαλείται ο κύριος με το μπλε Άουντι_... Δεν θα έλεγες εκεί _Ζητιέται_ ή _Παρακαλιέται_! Τα λεξικά και οι γραμματικές που δέχονται όλους τους τύπους που διατηρούνται σαν ανάμνηση του _ζητέω_ απλώς καταγράφουν την πραγματικότητα που διαπιστώνεις κι εσύ.

Το _αμφισβητώ_ πάλι παραμένει στην παλιά καλή λόγια μορφή του: ήταν και είναι ρήμα σε —_έω_, οπότε _αμφισβητείς, αμφισβητούν, αμφισβητείται_.

Το ίδιο και το _υγιεινός_. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Έτσι το λέγαμε πάντοτε (π.χ. το «υγιεινώς έχω» σήμαινε υγιαίνω στους αρχαίους). Προέρχεται από το _υγιεσ-_ (θέμα τού _υγιής_) και την παραγωγική κατάληξη _-νος_ > _υγιεσ-νός_ > _υγιεινός_ (όπως _ορεσ-νός_ > _ορεινός_).


----------



## emilianos (Jun 22, 2009)

-Καλώς σας βρήκα!-

Για το 'ζητώ', είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν έχω δει πουθενά τον τύπο 'ζητάει - ζητά'.
Παντού λένε και γράφουν 'ζητεί'.
Αν μου λέτε ότι μπορεί και να θεωρηθεί σωστό, έστω ως κατάλοιπο αρχαϊκού τύπου, να σταματήσω να 'τσακώνομαι'... :)

Το 'αμφισβητώ', μάλλον το μπέρδεψα... 

Στο 'υγιεινό', με μπερδεύει η 'υγεία' ως τύπος, δεν μπορώ δε να βρω το έτυμο που θα με οδηγήσει στα παράγωγά της, π.χ. το 'γεια σας!' που πρέπει να είναι σωστό, αντι του 'για σας!'.
Έχουμε κάπου την εξήγηση του πώς το 'ει' έγινε 'ι' ;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 22, 2009)

υγιής, αρχ. υγιής
υγιεινός, αρχ. υγιεινός
υγεία, αρχ. υγίεια (και -εία)
...αν βοηθεί / βοηθά(ει)


----------



## emilianos (Jun 22, 2009)

Βοηθάει, πώς δεν βοηθάει (δεν βοηθέει με τίποτα όμως...)!
Υπάρχει αυτό;


> υγεία, αρχ. υγ*ί*εια (και -εία)


Δηλαδή και υγίεια και υγιεία;
Είναι κάτι σαν την 'μυίγα';


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

emilianos said:


> Δηλαδή και υγίεια και υγιεία;


Ναι:


----------



## emilianos (Jun 22, 2009)

*Ευχαριστώ!*

Από ποιο λεξικό είναι το απόσπασμα; Έχω ένα παλιό της ΠΡΩΪΑΣ -που δεν είχα κοιτάξει για να είμαι ειλικρινής- και γράφει απλώς αυτό στο συνημμένο (με τη συγκεκριμπενη ορθογραφία):


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

emilianos said:


> Από ποιο λεξικό είναι το απόσπασμα;


15τομο Δημητράκου. Να 'σαι καλά!


----------



## Inachus (Jun 22, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη 

*«* στη *δεύτερη συζυγία* ανήκουν τα ρήματα που τονίζονται στη λήγουσα στο πρώτο πρόσωπο της οριστικής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα, και στην παραλήγουσα στο πρώτο πρόσωπο της οριστικής του παθητικού ενεστώτα.
Τα ρήματα αυτά τελειώνουν σε *-ώ* στην ενεργητική φωνή και σε *-ιέμαι* ή *-ούμαι* στην παθητική:
_αγαπώ - αγαπιέμαι , λυπώ - λυπούμαι_. *»*

.................

*«*τα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας διαιρούνται σε δύο τάξεις για κάθε φωνή, ανάλογα με τις καταλήξεις που παίρνουν στον ενικό του ενεστώτα της οριστικής:

Ενεργητικά ρήματα
*Η πρώτη τάξη *τελειώνει σε *-ώ, -άς, -ά *: _αγαπώ, αγαπάς, αγαπά_.
*Η δεύτερη τάξη* τελειώνει σε *-ώ, -είς, -εί* : _λαλώ, λαλείς, λαλεί_.

Παθητικά ρήματα
*Η πρώτη τάξη* τελειώνει σε *-ιέμαι, -ιέσαι, -ιέται* : αγαπιέμαι, αγαπιέσαι, αγαπιέται.
*Η δεύτερη τάξη* τελειώνει σε *-ούμαι, -άσαι, -άται* : _θυμούμαι, θυμάσαι, θυμάται._*»*

........................

«Πολλά ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας κλίνονται στην ενεργητική φωνή και κατά την πρώτη τάξη και κατά τη δεύτερη:
_μιλείς_ και _μιλάς_ , _πατεί_ και _πατά_ , _τραγουδείτε_ και _τραγουδάτε_ .

Όμοια σχηματίζονται:
_βαρώ, βοηθώ, *ζητώ*, καρτερώ, κελαηδώ, κληρονομώ, κουβαλώ, κρατώ, λαχταρώ, παρηγορώ, πονώ, πουλώ, συγχωρώ, τηλεφωνώ, φορώ_ κ.ά. *»*


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά. Είχα σκεφτεί να προσθέσω κάτι από τη νέα γραμματική και στη διαδρομή το ξέχασα. Κοιτάζω τώρα, αλλά ή δεν βλέπω καλά ή πολύ φτωχά είναι αυτά που έχει. Μια σταλίτσα στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας 83:

Ορισμένα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας σχηματίζουν την παθητική φωνή με τύπους και των δύο τάξεων, π.χ. _βοηθώ / -άω — βοηθούμαι_ και _βοηθιέμαι_, _αδικώ — αδικούμαι_ και _αδικιέμαι_. Στην ίδια συζυγία ανήκουν και τα αποθετικά ρήματα σε _-άμαι / -ούμαι_, π.χ. _θυμάμαι / -ούμαι_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

Από την κατάταξη της σχολικής γραματικής λείπουν τα αρχαιοπρεπή / λόγια απολιθώματα:
α. πληρώ, δηλώ (-οίς, -οί, -ούμε, -οίτε, -ούν), και
β. εγγυώμαι, τιμώμαι (-άσαι, -άται, όμαστε, -άστε, -ώνται).

Επίσης, εντύπωση μου κάνει η αναφορά τού λόγιου τύπου _θυμούμαι_, κι όχι του, συχνότερου σήμερα, _θυμάμαι_, _κοιμάμαι_ κλπ. (Edit: Βλέπω ότι η νέα γραμματική περιλαμβάνει αμφότερες τις μορφές.)


Μεταγενέστερη προσθήκη:
Για το β' πληθ. βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-κα-γ-πρόσωπο)&p=120554&viewfull=1#post120554 κ.ε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

emilianos said:


> Στο 'υγιεινό', με μπερδεύει η 'υγεία' ως τύπος, δεν μπορώ δε να βρω το έτυμο που θα με οδηγήσει στα παράγωγά της, π.χ. το 'γεια σας!' που πρέπει να είναι σωστό, αντί του 'για σας!'.
> Έχουμε κάπου την εξήγηση του πώς το 'ει' έγινε 'ι' ;



Εδώ υπάρχει επίσης ψωμί. Η _υγεία_ (από την αρχαία _υγιεία_, είπαμε) δεν γίνεται πουθενά «για». Μόνο «γεια» και, να θυμόμαστε, χωρίς τόνο. Αν μπει τόνος, είναι σαν να λέμε ότι έχει δύο συλλαβές (ενώ προφέρεται σαν το «για»). Άρα: _γεια σου· γεια χαρά· άντε γεια· έχετε γεια, βρυσούλες· γεια στα χέρια σου· με γεια_ και _με γειες_ (με πολλά λανθασμένα *_μεγειά_ και *_μεγιά_ στη γύρα)· _με γεια τ’ αφτιά· γείτσες_.

Να προστεθεί ότι δεν βάζουμε τόνο (επειδή είναι μία συλλαβή) αλλά το λέμε τονισμένο. Αλλιώς, δηλαδή, λέμε «Γεια σας, παιδιά» κι αλλιώς «Για σας, παιδιά».

Από το _υγιής_ έχουμε το _υγιαίνω_ και το _γιαίνω_. Εκεί δεν γίνεται «γι» κάποιο «γει».


----------



## Inachus (Jun 22, 2009)

Το σχολικό βιβλίο αναφέρει για την αρχαϊκή κλίση παθητικής φωνής.


*«* Ενεστώτας: _στερούμαι, στερείσαι, στερείται, στερούμαστε, στερείστε, στερούνται_.
.....
Παρατατικός: _στερούμουν,στερούσουν, στερούνταν, στερούμαστε, στερούσαστε, στερούνταν_.
Όμοια σχηματίζονται τα αποθετικά ρήματα:_ επικαλούμαι, μιμούμαι, προηγούμαι, συνεννοούμαι _κτλ , και μερικά παθητικά από ρήματα που σχηματίζονται κατά το _λαλώ_, καθώς _αποτελούμαι, αφαιρούμαι, εξαιρούμαι._

Ακόμη πιο σπάνια είναι μερικά ρήματα σε _-ώμαι_ που ακολουθούν αρχαϊκή κλίση:
Ενεστώτας: _εγγυώμαι, εγγυάσαι, εγγυάται, εγγυόμαστε, εγγυάστε (-σθε), εγγυώνται_.
....
Ομοίως σχηματίζονται: _εξαρτώμαι, διερωτώμαι, διασπώμαι_ κτλ. *»*


----------



## emilianos (Jun 23, 2009)

Ξαναευχαριστώ πάντες τους συνεισφέροντες στην απορία μου.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 17, 2011)

*β΄πληθυντικό: -ούτε*

Στα λίγα και ομολογουμένως δύστροπα λόγια ρήματα σε_ -όω _ας σημειωθεί, παρακαλώ, το συνηθισμένο λάθος να σχηματίζεται το β΄ πληθυντικό πρόσωπο με τέρμα _-οίτε (*πληροίτε). _Το σοβαρό αυτό σφάλμα υπάρχει (προφανώς από απροσεξία) και στο λήμμα _πληρώ _τού ΛΚΝ.

Τα ρήματα αυτά σχηματίζουν β΄ πληθ. με συναίρεση των φωνηέντων _-οε-, _η οποία αποδίδει μόνο _-ου-: -όετε > -οῦτε._ Ήδη στην αρχαία γλώσσα έχουμε: _πληροῦτε, ἐλευθεροῦτε _κτλ.· επομένως, αν θελήσουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτά τα ρήματα στο β΄ πληθυντικό, δεν μπορούμε παρά να ακολουθήσουμε το αρχαίο πρότυπο (π.χ. _αξιούτε, πληρούτε_).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Μήπως θα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί «νόμιμο» λάθος το _πληροίτε_; Δηλαδή:
Λεξισκόπιο: πληροίτε
_Τα Ρήματα της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (Ιορδανίδου): πληροίτε
Διαδίκτυο: αν πληροίτε 1.390 ευρήματα
Ελάχιστα _πληρούτε_ σε σύγχρονα κείμενα.
Τέλος, η Ελληνομάθεια δίνει: *πληροίτε*, (λόγιο) *πληρούτε*
(Δηλαδή: το _πληρούτε_ με το _πληρούσι_, το _πληροίτε_ με το _πληρούν_.)

Το _πληροίτε_ να θεωρείται μη λόγιο! Τι άλλο θα δούμε;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Μην ξεχνούμε και την πρόταση Σαραντάκου για πλήρη ένταξη του _πληρώ_ σε ομαλό κλιτικό πρότυπο: πληρώ, πληρείς, πληρεί, πληρούμε, πληρείτε, πληρούν.


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2011)

Ε, ναι -καλύτερο και νομιμότερο λάθος δεν είναι το πληρείτε (εφόσον βέβαια υιοθετούμε και τα άλλα, πληρείς κτλ.);


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Η αρχή της αναλογίας είναι πανίσχυρη και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρόκειται για μια μόνο ορθογραφική σύμβαση σε μία και μόνη λέξη — και μάλιστα σε ρήμα, λεκτική κατηγορία όπου η ομογενοποίηση των καταλήξεων έχει μακρά παράδοση.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 17, 2011)

Εκτιμώ τις σκέψεις που παρουσιάστηκαν.

Ο μεταπλασμός τού _πληρώ _είναι ασφαλώς κάποια λύση, λύση σεβαστή, αν και θα έχει να αντιμετρηθεί με τα δύστροπα_ αξιώ, απαξιώ_, καθώς και με τα εξ ολοκλήρου ανυπότακτα μεσοπαθητικά _ισούται, καρπούται, δικαιούται _κ.ά.

Εντούτοις, η εσφαλμένη γραφή *_πληροίτε _αποτελεί κακό αμάλγαμα, διότι δίνει την εντύπωση ότι έτσι ακολουθείται η αρχαία συναίρεση, πράγμα που ασφαλώς δεν συμβαίνει. Αυτά τα λίγα αρχαιοπρεπή ρήματα, όποτε χρησιμοποιούνται, δεν είναι δυνατόν να αποθέσουν ούτε το ιμάτιο ούτε τον χιτώνα χωρίς κόστος. :)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Moshe said:


> Ο μεταπλασμός τού _πληρώ _είναι ασφαλώς κάποια λύση, λύση σεβαστή, αν και θα έχει να αντιμετρηθεί με τα δύστροπα_ αξιώ, απαξιώ_, καθώς και με τα εξ ολοκλήρου ανυπότακτα μεσοπαθητικά _ισούται, καρπούται, δικαιούται _κ.ά.


Με όλο τον σεβασμό, φρονώ ότι το _απαξιώ_ είναι ακόμη πιο έτοιμο να δεχθεί τον μεταπλασμό· απλώς δείτε τη γενικευμένη υιοθέτηση (ίσως και εν αγνοία, αλλά κι αυτό έχει τη σημασία του) των _απαξιείς_, _απαξιεί_ και —ιδίως!— του _απαξιείτε_.

Όσον αφορά δε τα μεσοπαθητικά, αυτά κάλλιστα μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν ως ξεχωριστή —ενν. από τα ενεργητικά— περίπτωση (δεν θα είναι δα και η πρώτη φορά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Την ένταξη είχα προτείνει κι εγώ, σε μια παλιότερη συζήτηση, αλλού. Μου φαίνεται κουτό να λέμε _πληροί-πληρούται_. Δεν ανήκει στο κλιτικό σύστημα της δημοτικής και άρα είτε δεν θα κλίνεται είτε θα προσαρμοστεί. Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι σχήμα-τραβεστί. Το _ισούται_ δεν νομίζω να χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλα πρόσωπα. Απ' αυτά, μόνο το _δικαιούμαι_ κλίνεται κανονικά.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

Στην Κέρκυρα (και τα νησιά του Ιονίου γενικότερα) έχουν διατηρήσει περισσότερο τις καταλήξεις -είς, -είτε, -είται, -είσαι κλπ. στα συνηρημένα ρήματα που στο παρελθόν κατέληγαν σε -έω>-ώ. Θυμάμαι ταινίες με την Κερκυραία Ρένα Βλαχοπούλου που χρησιμοποιούσε αυτούς τους τύπους. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, καίτοι σωστοί, ξένιζαν.

Για τα ρήματα σε -όω>-ώ, [όταν η μεταφορά τους δεν είναι δυνατή σε -ώνω γιατί αλλοιώνει το νόημά τους (πληρώ/πληρώνω)] νομίζω ότι η αλλαγή του *οι* με *ει *θα εξυπηρετήσει. Είναι εξάλλου λίγα για να προκαλέσουν αναστάτωση.


----------



## partblah1990 (Mar 24, 2012)

αυτά δεν ονομάζονται συννηρημένα ρήματα ?


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες.

_Συνηρημένα_, όπως το γράφει και ο παραπάνω Thanasis_P. 

Ο όρος ταιριάζει περισσότερο στα ρήματα της αρχαίας. Η γραμματική της νεοελληνικής δεν τον πολυχρησιμοποιεί τον όρο, ιδίως όταν λέμε _ζητάω_, που είναι ασυναίρετο. Στη Νέα Γραμματική γράφει:

Ιδιόκλιτα (συνηρημένα) ρήματα
Τα ρήματα _ακούω, καίω, λέω, τρώ(γ)ω, φυλά(γ)ω, πάω, φταίω_ παρουσιάζονται με συναίρεση στο β' ενικό πρόσωπο και σε όλα τα πρόσωπα του πληθυντικού του ενεστώτα της οριστικής και της υποτακτικής, καθώς και σε ορισμένους τύπους προστακτικής. Παρακάτω παρουσιάζεται η κλίση δύο αντιπροσωπευτικών ιδιόκλιτων ρημάτων σε όλες τις εγκλίσεις του ενεστώτα.

Ακολουθούν τα ρήματα _λέω_ και _ακούω_! Οπότε, αντί να μπερδευόμαστε με αυτά, καλύτερα «ρήματα σε -άω».


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 24, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά σημειώνει παραπάνω ο αγαπητός Nickel ότι ο όρος _συνηρημένα _ρήματα ταιριάζει σε φαινόμενο της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής και, ως εκ τούτου, αποφεύγεται αναφορικά με τα νεοελληνικά ρήματα. Όσα ανήκουν στις κλιτικές τάξεις των ρημάτων σε _-έω _και _-άω _έχουν κληρονομηθεί ή επανεισαχθεί από τη λόγια παράδοση ως πλήρως σχηματισμένοι τύποι, εντεταγμένοι στο νεοελληνικό σύστημα, χωρίς να είναι πλέον αισθητή η συναίρεση που είχε στο παρελθόν διαμορφώσει το σχήμα τους.

Ίσως είναι χρήσιμο να προστεθεί εδώ μία ακόμη επισήμανση. Η (αρχαία) συναίρεση αφορά σε συγχώνευση συνεχόμενων φωνηέντων και παράγει μακρό φωνήεν, το οποίο σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι *διαφορετικό *από τα συμβαλλόμενα (π.χ. _α + ω > ῶ,_ αλλά _ο + ε > ου,_ δηλ. μακρό κλειστό _ο,_ _ο + ει > οῖ _κ.ά.).

Το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτό που παρουσιάζεται στη μικρή κατηγορία των ρημάτων _ακούω, φταίω, λέω, κλαίω, καίω, τρώω_. Στα ρήματα αυτά δεν έχουμε συναίρεση αλλά *συγκοπή*, δηλ. αποβολή τού ενός από τα δύο συνεχόμενα φωνήεντα, με συνδυασμό δύο αρχών, της κλίμακας φωνηεντικής ιεραρχίας και της ακεραιότητας του ληκτικού τέρματος.

Συνεπώς, είναι καταλληλότερο να αποκαλούνται τα ρήματα αυτά «οιονεί συγκοπτόμενα» αντί συνηρημένα, καθώς το φαινόμενο της συναιρέσεως (όπως το γνωρίζουμε από την αρχαία γλώσσα) δεν υφίσταται στη Νέα Ελληνική.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστούμε για αυτό το πολύ εύστοχο σχόλιο.

Με την ευκαιρία, να προσθέσω σ' αυτά που έγραψε ο Inachus στο #9 και αυτά που γράφει η _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_ για τα ρήματα της β΄ συζυγίας:

Τα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας διακρίνονται σε δύο ομάδες, που συνηθίζεται να ονομάζονται _τάξεις. _Στην _πρώτη τάξη _ανήκουν τα ρήματα που οι καταλήξεις των τριών πρώτων προσώπων ενεστώτα της ενεργητικής φωνής τους είναι -ώ _/ -άω, -άς, -ά / -άει _και της παθητικής _-ιέμαι, -ιέσαι, -ιέται, _π.χ. _χτυπώ / -άω, χτυπάς, χτυπά / -άει _και _χτυπιέμαι, χτυπιέσαι, χτυπιέται. _Στη δεύτερη τάξη ανήκουν τα ρήματα που οι καταλήξεις ενεστώτα των τριών πρώτων προσώπων της ενεργητικής φωνής τους είναι _-ώ, -είς, -εί _και της παθητικής _-ούμαι, -είσαι, -είται, _π.χ. _θεωρώ, θεωρείς, θεωρεί _και _θεωρούμαι, θεωρείσαι, θεωρείται. _Ορισμένα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας σχηματίζουν την παθητική φωνή με τύπους και των δύο τάξεων, π.χ. _βοηθώ / -άω — βοηθούμαι _και _βοηθιέμαι, αδικώ — αδικούμαι _και _αδικιέμαι. _Στην ίδια συζυγία ανήκουν και τα αποθετικά ρήματα σε _-άμαι / -ούμαι, _π.χ. _θυμάμαι / -ούμαι._


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από την κατάταξη της σχολικής γραματικής λείπουν τα αρχαιοπρεπή / λόγια απολιθώματα:
> α. πληρώ, δηλώ (-οίς, -οί, -ούμε, -οίτε, -ούν), και
> β. εγγυώμαι, τιμώμαι (-άσαι, -άται, όμαστε, -άστε, -ώνται).
> 
> ...


Με το _διαβιώ _(γ' εν. _διαβιοί_) γνωρίζει κανείς σας τι γίνεται; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με το _διαβιώ _(γ' εν. _διαβιοί_) γνωρίζει κανείς σας τι γίνεται; :)



Το ΛΚΝ γνωρίζει μόνο το _διαβιώνω_.
Το ΛΝΕΓ γνωρίζει το _διαβιώ_ (και, παρεμπιπτόντως, το _διαβιώνω_) και το κλίνει (όπως το κλίνει και η Ελληνομάθεια):
_διαβιώ, διαβιοίς, διαβιοί, διαβιούμε(ν), διαβιούτε, διαβιούν._
Όπως το _αξιώ, αξιοίς_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2012)

Άρα κι αυτό κανονικά με ομικρονγιώτα, σωστά; Επειδή δεν το είχαμε αναφέρει καθόλου, ρωτάω. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Εδώ δεν έχουμε το πρόβλημα του _πληρώ_ (_πληρούτε_ ή _πληροίτε_;). Εδώ η απάντηση στο ερώτημα «_διαβιούτε_ ή *_διαβιοίτε_;» (ναι, υπάρχουν τρία-τέσσερα από το δεύτερο), είναι *διαβιώνετε*!


----------



## kattos (Oct 28, 2012)

Καλησπέρα,

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατι σχετικό με τα ρήματα σε αω/ω, κάπως διαφορετικό από το θέμα του thread, το βάζω όμως εδώ αφού πρόκειται για την ίδια κατηγορία ρημάτων.

Υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος που προτιμάται, π.χ. το αγαπάω/αγαπάει/αγαπάνε ή το αγαπώ/αγαπά/αγαπούν. Ρωτώ επειδή στην Κύπρο χρησιμοποιούμε αποκλειστικά το δεύτερο, και μία μαθήτριά μου εδώ στη Γερμανία με ρωτά ποιο είναι πιο συχνό στην Ελλάδα επειδή δεν θέλει να μάθει και τα δύο! Είναι το αγαπάω πιο συχνό στην καθομιλουμένη παρά στον γραπτό λόγο, ή πρόκειται για διαφορά Θεσσαλονίκης/Αθήνας, όπως απ' ότι ξέρω ισχύει για τον παρατατικό αγάπαγα/αγαπούσα;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 28, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σας, αγαπητέ μου, και ευχαριστούμε για την ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση.

Τα δύο κλιτικά σχήματα που αναφέρατε είναι εξίσου αποδεκτά. Γενικά, σε επίσημο ύφος, το οποίο συνδέεται με τον μη λογοτεχνικό λόγο, προτιμώνται οι τύποι _αγαπώ, -ά, -ούμε, -ούν_. Ωστόσο, στον προφορικό λόγο οικειότερου ύφους συνηθίζονται περισσότερο οι τύποι με παρέκταση: _αγαπάω, -άει, -άμε, -άνε. _Δύο είναι οι αιτίες τής αυξανόμενης παρουσίας των λαϊκότερων τύπων στον προφορικό λόγο: (α) ότι διατηρούν συμμετρικά το ίδιο φωνήεν (το -α-), και μάλιστα τονισμένο, σε όλα τα πρόσωπα του ενικού και του πληθυντικού, (β) εντάσσονται σε μια μικρή κατηγορία ρημάτων που παρουσιάζουν τάση μεταπλασμού από τη β΄ συζυγία (ρήματα σε _-ώ, -άς, -ά_ και _-ώ, -είς, -εί_) στην α΄ συζυγία (βαρύτονα ρήματα, που δεν τονίζονται στη λήγουσα), π.χ. _μετρώ -άω, ζητώ -άω, ρωτώ -άω _κτλ. Υπάρχουν διάφορες αιτίες που ευνοούν αυτόν τον μεταπλασμό, αλλά η παράθεσή τους θα απαιτούσε εκτενέστερη ανάλυση.

Τα ρήματα της κυπριακής διαλέκτου ανήκουν σε άλλα σχήματα και αυτό επηρεάζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της αποδίδουν ακόμη και την Νεοελληνική Κοινή. Ασφαλώς, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε άφοβα οποιονδήποτε τύπο ταιριάζει στο γλωσσικό σας αίσθημα. :)

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι περίεργος να ακούσω κι εγώ τις απόψεις άλλων. 
Για πολλά τέτοια ρήματα, τα δισύλλαβα κυρίως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι προφορικά συνηθίζεται η κατάληξη σε _-άω_.
Ειδικότερα το «σ' αγαπώ» είναι πιο συνηθισμένο έτσι.
Αλλά είναι μια κατάσταση που μπορεί και να αλλάζει συνέχεια χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε. Η μαθήτριά σου να μάθει και τα δύο κι ας λέει όποιο της αρέσει περισσότερο. Αλλά να ξέρει ότι στο ψάξιμο στα λεξικά θα πρέπει να αναζητά τον τύπο σε _-ώ_.


----------



## kattos (Oct 29, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! 
Dr Moshe, οι τύποι των ρημάτων στην κυπριακή διάλεκτο δεν έχουν πολλές διαφορές. Κυρίως είναι η κατάληξη -ουσιν στο 3ο πληθυντικό, και κάποιες διαφορές στο 2ο-3ο πρόσωπο, όπως οδηγάς αντί οδηγείς (αλλά απ' ό,τι είδα με ένα γρήγορο γκουγκλάρισμα χρησιμοποιείται και στην Ελλάδα αυτό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι, ακόμα και στον γραπτό λόγο, η συχνότητα που συναντάμε τους ασυναίρετους τύπους εξαρτάται από το ρήμα. Υπάρχουν ρήματα που στο Google φαίνεται να είναι τετραπλάσιας συχνότητας στον ασυναίρετο τύπο, ενώ σε άλλα η αναλογία είναι 50-50 και σε άλλα ο συνηρημένος τύπος είναι πιο συχνός. Π.χ. το *πετάω* δίνει 437 χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα ενώ το *πετώ* δίνει μόλις 108 χιλιάδες, δηλαδή μόλις το 20% του συνόλου. Από την άλλη, το *αγαπάω* δίνει 4.100.000 αποτελέσματα, ενώ το *αγαπώ* δίνει 5.720.000. Ομοίως, το *περνώ* δίνει 1,040,000 αποτελέσματα, ενώ το *περνάω* δίνει μόλις 633,000. Στον αντίποδα, πάλι, το *γερνώ* δίνει 11,000 αποτελέσματα και το *γερνάω* δίνει 66,200, δηλαδή συνιστά το 86% των ευρέσεων.


----------

